# Marquis Tree Service is Hiring



## MarquisTree (Jun 29, 2011)

Tree Service Hiring
Marquis Tree Service is hiring for several positions,
1. Experienced line clearance bucket operators/climbers with class B CDL
2. Experienced tree climbers/bucket operators with CDL class A or B or the ability to obtain their CDL within 3 months of hire (Certified Arborist a plus)

Come work with some of the best equipment in the industry, we offer good pay, paid vacation, health insurance, 401K with generous company matching, and a great work environment with lots of overtime opportunities. Pay is based on skill, attitude, ability, experience, and licenses. 
Call to set up and interview
David Happ
781-603-5004
[email protected]
Tree Removal Service | Marquis Tree Trimming Service - Lexington,Waltham Burlington, MA


----------



## treemandan (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds good! I'll take the job but from you I want hazzard pay for putting up with OD and if I have to put him over my knee it will cost a little more too.


----------



## MarquisTree (Jun 30, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Sounds good! I'll take the job but from you I want hazzard pay for putting up with OD and if I have to put him over my knee it will cost a little more too.


 
That would be a funny sight... you know justin is only a complete jerk online, most guys actually like working with him.


----------



## prentice110 (Jul 4, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Sounds good! I'll take the job but from you I want hazzard pay for putting up with OD and if I have to put him over my knee it will cost a little more too.


 
I dont think you'll have to worry about getting extra $, cuz if you put em' over your knee, I'm gonna make a killing off of the ticket sales. Hows 15% sound?


----------



## treemandan (Jul 7, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> That would be a funny sight... you know justin is only a complete jerk online, most guys actually like working with him.


 
I like teddy bears like him to sit on my knee but the guy needs a good therapist. What does his girlfriend look like?


----------



## oldirty (Jul 8, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I like teddy bears like him to sit on my knee but the guy needs a good therapist. What does his girlfriend look like?


 
not bad at all, tman. wakes me up for work with breakfast, sends me off with a coffee and packed cooler for lunch and later texts me when she should have dinner on the table. nuttier than squirrel chit, i promise you that much, and she harasses me constantly for ass but i'm dealing with it. sometimes i just want to sleep or be left alone so i can chit on you guys.... oh well. could be worse!!!

why do i need a therapist, danno? start a thread though so we can continue the hunt for some quality coworkers.


marquis tree is the place to work at around these parts, fo sho.


----------

